# MoJo Wristbands and Patches...amazed!



## loopiesteff (10 October 2013)

For those of you not familiar, here's a snippet from their website: 

The Mojo wristbands we offer incorporate holographic discs, which in certain cases may increase core strength, stamina, reflexes and energy. The holograms within Mojo products are programmed with naturally occurring frequencies that complement the human energy field; many people report faster recovery speeds, greater strength and increased flexibility when wearing their Mojo wristbands.A cross-section of people, from the physically impaired to the extremely active, are now embracing the benefits of Mojo wristbands. The difference in their balance and strength before and after tests demonstrate results that are very difficult to ignore. 

I stumbled across The MoJo stand at Burghley and saw them demonstrate on members of the public and honestly couldn't see how it worked. After about a good 20 minutes, I asked them to test it out on me. I was amazed at the difference in my balance, with and without a wristband. But still not being 100% convinced, and thinking it was something THEY were doing, I asked to do a balance test on a random person myself to see if they still had the same effect. And they did! My balance hasn't been great since my broke my collar bone, as I'm not 100% "level" anymore, so decided to bite the bullet and buy a wristband. They also have patches for animals, that velcro on (or stitch onto numnahs etc). My horse is balanced, but still has the odd moment where he completely stumbles almost eating the ground. He leans on the right rein (on both reins) ALL THE TIME! His medium trot is "OK", starts off well, then falls on the forehand, no matter how many half halts I do. Unfortunately they didn't have any patches left at Burghley, so ordered online when I got home. 

I received my patches and have been using them on Bob in his dressage, and WOW. Difference is amazing! Right rein leaning? No more. Medium trot - amazing. General way of going, so much better! This was in agreement with my instructor yesterday who hadn't seen us on the flat for a while! I have them velcro'd to his bridle (as high up to the ears as possible, as suggested by the chaps at MoJo). I am working out a way to attach the patches to the inside of the bridle without the velcro as it's a bit unsightly. 

I've also used them on my dog in flyball, and he's gone from being a 4.9 second dog, to between 4.2-4.4! 


Anyone else used these? Would love to hear your stories of success, or not!


----------



## Puppy (10 October 2013)

loopiesteff said:



			For those of you not familiar, here's a snippet from their website: 

The Mojo wristbands we offer incorporate holographic discs, which in certain cases may increase core strength, stamina, reflexes and energy. The holograms within Mojo products are programmed with naturally occurring frequencies that complement the human energy field;
		
Click to expand...

I would *love* to hear the science behind that. 




			many people report faster recovery speeds, greater strength and increased flexibility when wearing their Mojo wristbands.
		
Click to expand...

AKA- the placebo effect!


----------



## loopiesteff (10 October 2013)

Puppy said:



			I would *love* to hear the science behind that.
		
Click to expand...

As a scientist myself, so would I. But I can't ignore the difference I felt, my horse and dog.

I know of one eventer who's horse was a nightmare at competitions. Absolute fruit cake! Tried the patches, horse calmed right down. Left patches off at next comp, nightmare again. There must be something in it, as to what - I don't know...

Also, the clientelle of the products is vast...


----------



## JFTDWS (10 October 2013)

The placebo effect can be very strong...


----------



## ester (10 October 2013)

Magic 

*goes to remove holograms from her credit cards


----------



## jrp204 (10 October 2013)

I find my daily dose of 'space dust' has a similar effect, I keep it on the sky hooks in my garden.


----------



## loopiesteff (10 October 2013)

Rolls eyes. Should have gone with my first choice and not bothered with the post in the first place as knew people would comment with pointless posts. I thought maybe, just maybe people might have something interesting to say. Obviously not.


----------



## bounce (10 October 2013)

The placebo effect is AMAZING!
Would be interested in buying your 'spacedust' though jrp204 as that sounds even better.


----------



## jrp204 (10 October 2013)

Sorry, but also being a scientist I like to work on evidence based results from a proper trial with placebos in place.

My space dust is VERY expensive but I can claim that since using it I will now stand a good chance of being selected for the GB gymnastics team, the GB athletics team and will also be the new face of Vogue!! At nearly 51.


----------



## ester (10 October 2013)

I think you might have been better doing a search OP, it has all been discussed before and I suspect many people have the same opinions as they did then. 

Not pointless posts at all tbh- there has been no evidence that they are any different to holographic stickers you can buy for kids.... (another scientist)


----------



## Capriole (10 October 2013)

loopiesteff said:



			Also, the clientelle of the products is vast...
		
Click to expand...

There's a huge amount of Pot Noodles sold every year. Doesn't mean they're any good


----------



## Dizzle (10 October 2013)

The thing about the placebo effect is that it actually works, the placebo effect is scientifically proven.

Little holographic discs&#8230; not so much so.

But, if you believe that they work, then they do.

Personally I shall keep my £30 in my pocket, I believe that not wasting money on sparkly bracelets will make me a better rider!  (Ok, maybe I&#8217;ll spend it on lessons instead! )


----------



## djlynwood (10 October 2013)

How do the horses know its the placebo effect?


----------



## HBBambee (10 October 2013)

I am another one who would like to see the science i'm afraid. I had the 'test' done on me once, they asked me to stand one one leg and hold out my arms straight to the side of my body, they then without saying pushed down on one arm, thus unbalancing me. Then they popped on the wristband..did the same thing but this time i was ready for them to push on my arm so I was balanced (Wow say a lot of people how cool is that). But really it is just your brain and body doing it's job.


----------



## MadisonBelle (10 October 2013)

Agreed not pointless at all!! I for one am off to have a look at their website as am OPEN minded to most things.

Thanks loopiesteff


----------



## weevil (10 October 2013)

Puppy said:



			I would *love* to hear the science behind that.
		
Click to expand...

There isn't any.
There are, however a couple of actual studies showing that they have no effect




			The mean of the four mCTSIB conditions (eyes open and closed on both firm and compliant surfaces) was calculated. This mean value and condition 4 of the mCTSIB were compared between band conditions using path length (PL) and root mean square (RMS) as outcome measures. No significant differences were found between band conditions for PL (p &#8202;=&#8202; .91 and p &#8202;=&#8202; .94, respectively) and RMS (p &#8202;=&#8202; .85 and p &#8202;=&#8202; .96, respectively). VASs also showed no difference between bands (p &#8202;=&#8202; .25).

CONCLUSION: 

*The PBB appears to have no effect on mCTSIB or VAS measurements of balance*.
		
Click to expand...





			A performance technology silicone wristband containing two holograms was utilised as the 'Device'. A 'placebo' performance technology silicone wristband was utilised where the two holograms were removed and replaced with two stainless steel discs to the same dimensions and weight as the Device. Each participant was randomly allocated into two different testing protocol groups: Protocol 1 (Device-baseline-placebo) and Protocol 2 (placebo-baseline-Device). One week following the initial testing, the Protocol 1 group was tested under the conditions of Protocol 2, and vice versa, so that all participants were taken through both protocols. Results indicated that there was no statistically significant mean change in balance performance brought about by either the placebo or the Device. Notably, the sample data indicated an overall decrease in balance and stability. However, these mean changes are still within the bounds of what would be expected assuming the Device had no overall effect. *The findings of this study indicate that holographic technology wristbands have no effect on human balance and stability performance*.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## loopiesteff (10 October 2013)

Dizzle said:



			The thing about the placebo effect is that it actually works, I believe that not wasting money on sparkly bracelets will make me a better rider!  (Ok, maybe I&#8217;ll spend it on lessons instead! )
		
Click to expand...

I never said my riding improved...


----------



## loopiesteff (10 October 2013)

djlynwood said:



			How do the horses know its the placebo effect?
		
Click to expand...

Interesting point.


----------



## cptrayes (10 October 2013)

djlynwood said:



			How do the horses know its the placebo effect?
		
Click to expand...

They don't, the rider does.


----------



## weevil (10 October 2013)

loopiesteff said:



			I stumbled across The MoJo stand at Burghley and saw them demonstrate on members of the public and honestly couldn't see how it worked. After about a good 20 minutes, I asked them to test it out on me. *I was amazed at the difference in my balance, with and without a wristband*. But still not being 100% convinced, and thinking it was something THEY were doing, I asked to do a balance test on a random person myself to see if they still had the same effect. And they did!
		
Click to expand...

Genuine question here: Did they test your balance without the wristband first, and then with? And did you do the balance test on the random person, with the wristband on first or second?


----------



## loopiesteff (10 October 2013)

weevil said:



			Genuine question here: Did they test your balance without the wristband first, and then with? And did you do the balance test on the random person, with the wristband on first or second?
		
Click to expand...

Balance test without first. Same on random person. Without first, then with.


----------



## claire_p2001 (10 October 2013)

I have used these on my horse and found no difference.  You can attach to bridle using 2 small plating bands on to the cheek pieces you won't even notice them.


----------



## loopiesteff (10 October 2013)

claire_p2001 said:



			I have used these on my horse and found no difference.  You can attach to bridle using 2 small plating bands on to the cheek pieces you won't even notice them.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. Was wondering how to fit them on!


----------



## dianchi (10 October 2013)

I think I saw that they now do Velcro fittings, as with Claire_p2001 I tried them and found no difference when ridden.
But did find my mare was more chilled out when travelling with them on her headcollar- maybe placebo, but I got them free and if it means a less stress head when traveling im happy!


----------



## weevil (10 October 2013)

loopiesteff said:



			Balance test without first. Same on random person. Without first, then with.
		
Click to expand...

Thought so, not a very well-designed study is it? I would be more impressed if it was the other way round when you tried the wristband on and did the balance test, not knowing what they were going to do.

Even if they just get you to balance on one leg without touching you at all, most people will show an improvement the second time, whether they are wearing a wristband or not...


----------



## loopiesteff (10 October 2013)

dianchi said:



			I think I saw that they now do Velcro fittings, as with Claire_p2001 I tried them and found no difference when ridden.
But did find my mare was more chilled out when travelling with them on her headcollar- maybe placebo, but I got them free and if it means a less stress head when traveling im happy!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have the velcro, but it's a bit bulky...

Anything for an easier life!


----------



## *hic* (10 October 2013)

Felix felicis


----------



## nevis (10 October 2013)

A client dragged me to the Mojo stand and Blair to get my opinion... I've 20 years in Human Therapy and 15 years in Equine... work in biomechanics, core stability and Structural Integration (whispers ... and am also a Reiki Teacher...).  I've also been married to an Engineer for 20 years so not allowed to make any fluffy statements without some backup.

Anyhoo, I listened to the spiel, went through the tests... and as I've experienced kinesiology before I knew what was coming - and still couldn't do anything about it. 

The double bluff I had was this springs double right fibular fracture was AOK to stand on (as I expected - my right leg being my "good" leg for balance) ... but the 43 year old left femoral fracture was solid as a rock - for the first time in 43 years.  Well colour me happy...

I happened to be meeting big brother at that spot ten mins later & without any info told him to go check it out whilst I hid behind the next stall.  Big brother has had 2 car wrecks over 20 years ago and has smashed every bone down his right side twice and a few on the left too. Did the tests, hey presto, with the band he could stand on his right leg, pain free, arms out to the sides ... for the first time since 1988... Now he's a plain talking, rally driving petrol head... and yes he did buy one.

I hummed and hawed and finally bought one as did 2 of my clients.  Went up to check on one clients horses the following week and said I'd had the week from hell - was having to take naps during day, couldn't stay awake, felt pathetic and flu like all the time... took the band off and was back to multi tasking mach 5 the following day.  And she said she'd been exactly the same!

Not sure what that says... mine will never be going on again but it's been utterly life changing for big bro.

Go figure!


----------



## JFTDWS (10 October 2013)

jemima*askin said:



			Felix felicis

Click to expand...

Now that I'd have...


----------



## Lolo (10 October 2013)

JFTD said:



			Now that I'd have...  

Click to expand...

Yep!

There used to be a really interesting video on YT of Mojo wristbands being blind tested by the stall people. As in, they had 6 people lined up, 5 bands made to the exact same spec as the mojo band, and the testers or band-wearers were unaware of who was wearing the band. And hey presto they got it wrong every time bar 1... Can't find it now, appears to have disappeared!


----------



## Supanova (10 October 2013)

I am pretty scientifically minded and usually pretty sceptical about stuff like this.  I also totally agree that the band should be tested first, not second as your ability to balance, stretch etc will always be better the second time.  However, i also think there is a great deal us humans still don't understand about energy fields etc and how they work on the body.   I have seen a woman simply twiddle her fingers a few inches away from a horse and make it totally relax - animals are much more aware of energy fields than humans and maybe, just maybe, us humans have a lot to learn and these bands do something that we simply don't understand at the moment!


----------



## Gypley (10 October 2013)

jrp204 said:



			I find my daily dose of 'space dust' has a similar effect, I keep it on the sky hooks in my garden.
		
Click to expand...

Are your sky hooks next to your tartan paint?


----------



## chestnut cob (10 October 2013)

djlynwood said:



			How do the horses know its the placebo effect?
		
Click to expand...

They don't but you could argue that the rider knows they or the horse are wearing one on and rides differently.


----------



## Molly'sMama (10 October 2013)

Derren Brown did a show on the Placebo effect. Interesting thing. 

You can KNOW it's a placebo and it'll still have the effect.. his cured fear of  heights ,nerves , ECZEMA ? It's brilliant science/psychology.


----------



## norfolk_grump (10 October 2013)

Have stapled a mojo to a point 2, doubly miraculous!


----------



## *hic* (10 October 2013)

norfolk_grump said:



			Have stapled a mojo to a point 2, doubly miraculous!
		
Click to expand...

Damn, just spilled my G&T and laughed till I choked


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (10 October 2013)

loopiesteff said:



 Rolls eyes. Should have gone with my first choice and not bothered with the post in the first place as knew people would comment with pointless posts. I thought maybe, just maybe people might have something interesting to say. Obviously not.
		
Click to expand...

OP I'm interested. As a fitness professional I'm interested on THAT level, i.e. improving performance, also basically I'm interested on a personal level and also for riding. 

I believe William FP is a user of them......... perhaps Mojo sponsor him, I don't know.

After having had a look at their website and received an e-mail from them, personally I would like to see them offer a "money-back trial" for say 30 days or even longer; however they obviously don't.......... and without this I'm a bit relucant if I'm honest to shell out the dosh for something that's a gimmick. 

Remember trying magnets - and TBH they made little if any impact on my personal performance, however I'm prepared to keep an open mind on Mojo's but would like to see (1) more scientific detailed trials with atheletes under clinical conditions not just "it made me feel better" (i.e. NOT clinically verified) and (2) a money-back trial period. 

Yes placebo effect DOES over-ride a lot of the body's metabolic functions, BUT I'm one of the people that starts off with the assumption that "this ain't gonna work for me"!!!! So maybe I should try it!!!


----------



## Django Pony (10 October 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xBVEM2iMns


----------



## MegaBeast (10 October 2013)

I'm the biggest sceptic out but wearing a mojo I have full movement in my right shoulder that was injured 11 years ago and hadn't rotated properly since but with the mojo it does. And yes, take the mojo off for more than a day and it stops working again. 

I also did a test with a friend (in the middle of a crowded cafe!) and she could resist me pushing her over whilst holding the mojo but not without and we even tried her holding a credit card with a hologram but that didn't work! Must have looked like complete lunatics!  We also repeated the test without the mojo after she'd been able to resist me with it, and she couldn't, so it wasn't the body learning to balance/expecting it. 

To the person who was sleepy, I was warned that they can either improve sleep or disrupt it so you may need to take it off at night.

No one can explain how they work, I don't believe it's placebo as I've tried magnetic bracelets in the past but my shoulder still didn't rotate properly so who knows! But fact is it works so I'll keep wearing mine.


----------



## glamourpuss (10 October 2013)

My favourite thing EVER was when an employee who worked for MOJO posted on this very forum whilst it was being discussed.
'We don't have any evidence or proof of how they work but we are working very hard on it & when we get it I'll be swinging from the rafters'
Really? Really?! Someone from the company admits they basically can't prove they work & people still buy them.
The MOJO company in Australia was forced to offer full reimbursement to all customers after it was deemed their 'tests' they used for advertising were inaccurate & false.

The placebo effect is massive. I read that a large proportion of anti depressants prescribed in the UK are basically having a placebo effect. 
There was also a very old study showing that anxiety in parents reduced dramatically when their ill child was given medication, even before the medication could have a perceived effect - for me that's the gist of how the placebo effect works with horses.


----------



## Helen000 (11 October 2013)

I wore my mojo bracelet and forgot my dressage twice - they certainly didn't help my concentration!


----------



## TarrSteps (11 October 2013)

Re placebo effect, witness the recent study, reported in H&H, of the success of a completely ineffective supplement for head shakers! Presumably mostly due to perception and reporting but also, perhaps, to the horses reacting to subtle changes in the owners' attitude and behaviour.

Re magnets, there seems to be some evidence that certain magnets used in specific ways can affect circulation. I've used them in the past and in a few circumstances they seemed to have an effect, although not always wholly positive! I did have one extraordinary experience relating to an infection - like so many similar products they are contraindicated for infection - so I suspect there is something going on. I never found a sufficient improvement to warrant continued use, though.


----------



## glamourpuss (11 October 2013)

The thing with magnets is there is something measurable that comes from. The magnetic field of strong magnets has an effect on the atoms within our body which is the principle underpinning MRI.
How much effect weaker magnets have is debatable but their can be no denying the magnetic field.

There is no evidence anywhere of anything being measured from a hologram.
Their own website claims it uses acupuncture - absolute tosh because acupuncture is the placing of needles in specific areas something a hologram certainly doesn't do.
& hologram technologies - the ONLY technology there is linked to holograms is they are a way of creating a 3D effect picture.
Another part of the site claims the hologram is 'programmed with frequencies which compliment frequencies occurring in the body' really? Yet again there is not a single scrap of evidence or proof or measurement of these frequencies. 

It disturbs me that people will hand over money & keep these charlatans in business


----------



## chestnut cob (11 October 2013)

TarrSteps said:



			Re magnets, there seems to be some evidence that certain magnets used in specific ways can affect circulation. I've used them in the past and in a few circumstances they seemed to have an effect, although not always wholly positive! I did have one extraordinary experience relating to an infection - like so many similar products they are contraindicated for infection - so I suspect there is something going on. I never found a sufficient improvement to warrant continued use, though.
		
Click to expand...

My vet is absolutely convinced about the benefits of magnets.  With my arthritic horse, he was adamant that magnets (not purchased from my vet so not on a commission!!  ) would help him.  I am less convinced so didn't buy any magnetic products...


----------



## chestnut cob (11 October 2013)

glamourpuss said:



			My favourite thing EVER was when an employee who worked for MOJO posted on this very forum whilst it was being discussed.
'We don't have any evidence or proof of how they work but we are working very hard on it & when we get it I'll be swinging from the rafters'
Really? Really?! Someone from the company admits they basically can't prove they work & people still buy them.
The MOJO company in Australia was forced to offer full reimbursement to all customers after it was deemed their 'tests' they used for advertising were inaccurate & false.

The placebo effect is massive. I read that a large proportion of anti depressants prescribed in the UK are basically having a placebo effect. 
There was also a very old study showing that anxiety in parents reduced dramatically when their ill child was given medication, even before the medication could have a perceived effect - for me that's the gist of how the placebo effect works with horses.
		
Click to expand...

The MoJo things work by *magic*... cue spooky Twilight Zone type music...


----------



## Pigeon (12 October 2013)

The placebo effect can be very strong. If it helps, go for it  I'm quite a superstitious person, I have lots of little rituals. On a higher level I know they're nonsense, but they make me feel better, so does it matter?


----------



## Lolo (12 October 2013)

Pigeon said:



			The placebo effect can be very strong. If it helps, go for it  I'm quite a superstitious person, I have lots of little rituals. On a higher level I know they're nonsense, but they make me feel better, so does it matter?
		
Click to expand...

Al drives me absolutely wild with all her 'things' she does. To the outsider she appears very sensible and grounded. To those who've watched her ransack the house for the right socks for the right event will gladly say otherwise


----------



## JFTDWS (12 October 2013)

Lolo said:



			Al drives me absolutely wild with all her 'things' she does. To the outsider she appears very sensible and grounded. To those who've watched her ransack the house for the right socks for the right event will gladly say otherwise 

Click to expand...

I do that too.  I don't regard believing in luck (or lucky socks!) in the same category as believing in magic holograms!

eta - not that it's any more rational, of course.  But people who believe in lucky tat generally know they're being absurd, even if they can't stop themselves doing it!


----------



## MileAMinute (12 October 2013)

Placebo or not, if I genuinely believed they helped me, I'd wear them.

Sounds like they've really worked for you, OP!


----------

